# What to get next?



## Coltonetherton (Aug 19, 2010)

Soo I've got my 14 gal biocube set up and running for the past few weeks with a pair of clowns in there. I was just wondering what I should get next to go with them. 
I was thinking about a royal gramma

Any other suggestions?


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

Coltonetherton said:


> Soo I've got my 14 gal biocube set up and running for the past few weeks with a pair of clowns in there. I was just wondering what I should get next to go with them.
> I was thinking about a royal gramma
> 
> Any other suggestions?


I'm a sucker for gobies.


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

I was going to go with a pair of citron clown gobies my self once I got my tank set up








[/url][/IMG]

I just thought they would look really nice with the clowns


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

Chillwill007 said:


> I was going to go with a pair of citron clown gobies my self once I got my tank set up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to agree here. Clown Gobies are a good match for nano type tanks. Have you thought about a Shrimp & Gobie combination? You can find a few types of Gobies that will pair up with shrimp and live in the same hole. And it's pretty cool to watch them help each other out.


----------



## squidgetyo12 (May 19, 2010)

Firefish!!!!!!


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

squidgetyo12 said:


> Firefish!!!!!!


Fire Fish are notorious jumpers. So you have to make sure you have some type of cover over your tank.


----------



## squidgetyo12 (May 19, 2010)

I have an open top tank and my firefish has never even tried to jump out. You just have to make sure to not put them in with tankmates that will stress them out, that's when they jump.


----------

